# New Custom LED is KILLER!!! DIYed by local friend (not myself)



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

So, we just finished testing the PAR on my new LED that a friend of mine is building for me tonight. We're using 26 total emitters of 10w LEDs (12 x 10000k; 8 x 455nm Blues; 3 x 20000k; 3 x 6500k) for 260w max over a 5'8' x 2' x 2' 165g full reef tank.

I used our group buy Apogee PAR meter on the metal halide (Phoenix 14000k 150w) in water at different depths and an inch under the light.

We then fired up the LEDs and at 100% power, the inch under the light reading is 3 times what my metal halide was reading and in water, it was double the PAR readings. The manufacturer lists the lumens as being 700 to 750 for the whites and under 300 for the blues. However, every colour spectrum tested out at about the same PAR. Woohoo.

When we dimmed it down (oh, did I mention he built in individual dimmers:wink, it's about the same PAR at 50% as the metal halide. So, for my 165g, once everything is finished, I'm looking at 130-150 watts for my lighting with no heat issues and near silent operation. Each light spectrum has its own dimmer switch and there are three plugs (10000k; blues; 20000k/6500k) so I can put them on different timers. He was going to build digital timers for each light spectrum but he decided it was too complicated a fix for a simple issue.

The power supply heats up to about the same temp as metal halide ballasts, so he's going to add more heat sinks &/or fans to the power supply in the final prototype version.

I'm freakin impressed with this unit and can't wait for it to be finished completely. 

For my fishy friends who want to check out the new LED over my tank before I pull it off to let my buddy finish the build, contact me and come over tomorrow afternoon/evening.

BTW, under 80w of 455nm blues, the corals glow like they're radioactive and the colours are the most spectacular I've seen (particularly the red flowerpot and red brain corals).

I'm in South Burnaby (and yes, though there is already a waiting list, my friend can build more lights as he gets some free time). This is a prototype so we will be doing a lot more testing on it before the next unit is built.

Anthony


----------



## gklaw

Hello Anthony. I will definitely drop by if it is still around Wednesday noon time  Busy tomorrow though.


----------



## target

I will definitely be back to see it when it is finished. Where are the LEDs from? I am going to see about borrowing some ideas for your lights when it is time to do my own.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Any pictures ?.


----------



## someguy

PRICES, how much did you have to throw at this?? 

( loved the shirt on boxing day btw,lol )


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I know, a thread like this without pics is not worth much sooooo...

Some quick pics of the LED array over the tank:










Pic 1: 12 x 10w 10000k (120 watts total)










Pic 2: 12 x 10000k; 3 x 6500k; 3 x 20000k (180 watts total)










Pic 3: 12 x 10000k; 3 x 6500k; 3 x 20000k; 8 x 455nm blues (260 watts total)

The left side is open top, the middle has about 3 panes of dirty glass tops for the light to pass through, and the right side has one pane of dirty glass top to pass through.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

someguy said:


> PRICES, how much did you have to throw at this??
> 
> ( loved the shirt on boxing day btw,lol )


Not sure yet on the final cost since we're not quite finished yet. I'm testing it (ie. showing fellow reefers my new toy) for a couple of days and then when he comes back from his holidays, I'll bring it back to him to finish off. The wiring will be extended 4' so I can hide the controller/dimmer/powersource inside my stand or just screw it into the wall. He is also going to add another fan or bigger heatsinks to the powersource to reduce the heat. The light itself produces almost no heat and the 2 fans are dead silent. The unit is light enough to pick up with a finger or two.

I also like the shirt on Boxing Day. I believe in truth in advertising:bigsmile:


----------



## Morainy

Spectacular DIY light, and spectacular tank, too. From that I figured out that you meant 'killer light' in the best possible way.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Morainy said:


> Spectacular DIY light, and spectacular tank, too. From that I figured out that you meant 'killer light' in the best possible way.


It'll double as a weapon for the Canadian Armed Forces, blinding enemy bombers and causing them to crash into the mountains:bigsmile:

When it was upside down on my living room floor, it was so bright that we shut off the living room and dining room lights and it lit the whole place up.

If you have time, come on by tomorrow after lunch (between 1:30pm to 5:30pm) if you have time and want to see the lights/tanks in person.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

gklaw said:


> Hello Anthony. I will definitely drop by if it is still around Wednesday noon time  Busy tomorrow though.


Was planning on taking it down and putting my Aqualight Pro back on but if you can't make it till Wednesday, I can hold off for another day. After you see it, you can help me take it down and put up my MH light on the tank, if you don't mind.

Why don't you bring the family on Wednesday for lunch Gordon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's an awesome array. So how much reduction in wattage from your MH setup?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

If I end up running at 50-60% power, it will be about 150 watts over an almost 6' full blown reef.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Just running the blues at half power and I've noticed one advantage of these LEDs is that even though none of the white lights have been on for at least 4.5 hours, many of my corals are still fully open. They usually closed up under the old moonlights within an hour or two of the MH going off. I'm liking this development:bigsmile:

The green hammer coral in the RSM is completely closed with a 1w Coralife blue LED moonlight shining on it from 4" while the exact same coral is fully open in the main tank with the blue LEDs at half power.


----------



## gklaw

Thank Anthony. Wed the girls are back to school I think  I have to take my car to the dealer like last time and run around in Vanc. Probably around your area by around 10:30 again.

Gordon


----------



## target

Man that thing is bright. I am loving how slim it looks as well. Very nice.


----------



## someguy

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Not sure yet on the final cost since we're not quite finished yet. I'm testing it (ie. showing fellow reefers my new toy) for a couple of days and then when he comes back from his holidays, I'll bring it back to him to finish off. The wiring will be extended 4' so I can hide the controller/dimmer/powersource inside my stand or just screw it into the wall. He is also going to add another fan or bigger heatsinks to the powersource to reduce the heat. The light itself produces almost no heat and the 2 fans are dead silent. The unit is light enough to pick up with a finger or two.
> 
> I also like the shirt on Boxing Day. I believe in truth in advertising:bigsmile:


i need a shirt then, "will work for CO2" :lol:


----------



## Elle

That is a freaking gorgeous setup. Would your friend consider doing another couple of 6' lights?


----------



## tang daddy

Just saw the fixture Anthony, awesome build and it lights your tank up well!

I look foward to the finished product.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well, my friend finished with the final mods on the light. Delivered and set up tonight. Works sooooo awesome. Absolutely happy with how well this project worked out. He's designing the Version 2.0 which will use heavier duty heat sinks and so rely more on passive heat dissipation and less on fans for active heat dissipation. This prototype will be perfect for installation in a canopy where fans are necessary. My tank is open so the Version 2.0 will eventually be installed and tested here as well. I would post pics but Irene took my Nikon DSLR with her to her mom's.


----------



## effox

That's just awesome man!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Well, my friend finished with the final mods on the light. Delivered and set up tonight. Works sooooo awesome. Absolutely happy with how well this project worked out. He's designing the Version 2.0 which will use heavier duty heat sinks and so rely more on passive heat dissipation and less on fans for active heat dissipation. This prototype will be perfect for installation in a canopy where fans are necessary. My tank is open so the Version 2.0 will eventually be installed and tested here as well. I would post pics but Irene took my Nikon DSLR with her to her mom's.


updates are useless without pics


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Hard to post pics when the wifey takes the camera to her mom's

Besides, you just live down the block. Get your lazy butt out of that couch, put on your boots and parka, and walk through the snow to come see it in person.


----------



## gklaw

Haha Tien, agree with Anthony there. Just about 6 houses down


----------



## davefrombc

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Hard to post pics when the wifey takes the camera to her mom's


You need an inexpensive point and shoot for such occasions .
We don't mind pix taken with them .


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Hard to post pics when the wifey takes the camera to her mom's
> 
> Besides, you just live down the block. Get your lazy butt out of that couch, put on your boots and parka, and walk through the snow to come see it in person.





gklaw said:


> Haha Tien, agree with Anthony there. Just about 6 houses down


fine fine, double teaming me here. lol
be right there Anthony !


----------



## InfraredDream

I somehow missed it the first time. Looks awesome!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Any member wanting to pop by this week to check out the new light or to get on the waiting list just let me know.

Have the camera back but now got to track down the SD card reader to download the pics.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

Thanks for having me over, remember to put me on the list !! =D


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Here's a new pic with my new LED V2 on it. Getting new hanging system built right now for installation this week. Set of four stainless steel bent piping that will be screwed in to each corner of the stand to hang the LED light system.


----------



## timv

looks awesome any idea on costs?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I think a 6' unit is about $850-900.


----------

